#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Energy flow in ecosystem in environmental engineering

## maaat

All organisms must obtain a supply of energy and nutrients from their  environment in order to survive. The transformations of energy in an  ecosystem begin first with the input of energy from the sun. Ecosystems maintain themselves by cycling energy and nutrients obtained from external sources. At the first trophic level, primary producers (plants, algae, and some bacteria) use solar energy to produce organic plant material throughphotosynthesis. Herbivoresanimals that feed solely on plantsmake up the second trophic level. Predators that eat herbivores comprise the third trophic level; if larger predators are present, they represent still higher trophic levels. Organisms that feed at several trophic levels (for example, grizzly bears that eat berries and salmon) are classified at the highest of the trophic levels at which they feed. Decomposers, which include bacteria, fungi, molds, worms, and insects, break down wastes and dead organisms and return nutrients to the soil.





  Similar Threads: Aquatic ecosystem in environmental engineering  free pdf download Grassland ecosystem( terrestrial ecosystem) in environmental engineering  free pdf download Marine or ocean ecosystem in environmental engineering  hfree pdf download Desert ecosystem in environmental engineering  free pdf download structure and function of forest ecosystem in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------


## sweety singh

hello sir can you tell me where can i get the environmetal engineering  all notes.. thank you

----------


## shewtaarora

can u plz provide full notes...

----------


## Satybarole

Hi, Nice brother, Actually I need a help in Some gas topic, means I am giving an assignment on that topic and I find many sites but they dont have that much data like.

----------

